# Need role play ideas that don't involve buying costumes :)



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

So I want to surprise my bf and finally do role-play. The only problem is I am broke for the moment, so I can't afford buying a costume. So I wanted to ask you for role-play ideas I can do that won't require buyings costumes...I do have lingerie, and work clothes so I may do to a secretary/boss idea, but I am fishing for any other ideas  And I do have a poll in our apartment so I am going to practice being stripper, however that will take some time preparing for so I am hoping on other ideas
I am sure some of you have some creative advice


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Massage therapist, housekeeper, prostitute, waitress, repair technician and you can have bf be some of these too! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

ItMatters said:


> Massage therapist, housekeeper, prostitute, waitress, repair technician and you can have bf be some of these too! ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Excellent ideas!  Thank you!


----------

